# Eyeglass Lens Sizing ?



## wr7777 (Mar 24, 2018)

The eyeglass retailer I currently use charges $75 for patterning (determining the correct size for the lens for a customer-supplied frame). I can't get any information from them as why this is so high and I was wondering if anyone here knows anything about the patterning process, such as how long does it take, what does someone doing this earn, etc. I realize the retailer wants to sell their own frames since the markup is so high.

Thanks for any info.


----------



## renegade600 (Jun 22, 2006)

they gotta make some money off of you. There is no real reason, it is just what they decided to charge customers.


----------

